# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Hacer pozo legal Malaga ( Axarquia)

## Darkeit

Buenas tardes a todos ! 

Quisiera presentarme soy Darkeit. Soy nuevo en el foro y quisiera agradecer la oportunidad que da esta comunidad para estar al día en temas de Aguas Subterraneas. 


También quisiera disculparme por adelantando si la pregunta que os voy hacer ya se ha explicado y os pediria que me indicarais el lugar de donde puedo sacar la información . 

De este foro he sacado la siguiente información : 




> La Normativa de Aguas distingue básicamente dos tipos de aprovechamientos de aguas subterráneas: a) las que superan los 7.000 m3/año que necesitan una Concesión administrativa por parte de el Organismo de Cuenca correspondiente y b) las que no superan esos 7.000 m3/año que con notificarlo es suficiente.
> 
>  Lo que ocurre es que es difícil que se den concesiones para extraer mas de 7.000 m3/año y se requieren unos estudios técnico costosos que no todo el mundo quiere pagar. Los pozos suelen ser casi artesanales sin la intervención de ningún geólogo ni de ningún ingeniero de minas. Para evitar problemas se dice que la captación no superará el límite establecido pero la realidad es que ese límite se supera con creces en muchas ocasiones.



Yo quisiera para el año que viene empezar a relizar un pozo en una parcela de 2500 m2 que esta en estos momentos en terreno rustico-secano. He empezado ya con el tramite de solicitar el uso de aguas en la agencia del agua y estoy a la espera de la aprovación. 

Ahora bien  tengo entendido que el segundo paso, una vez tenga la aprovacion del uso del agua por la agencia del agua,  es ir a la Junta de Andalucia , consejeria de economia , innovacion , ciencia y empleo para pedir los permisos de obra de captación. 

Para ello es necesario aportar la siguiente documentación: ( copio y pego de la pagina de  la Junta Andalucia)




> Solicitud de autorización (pdf) debidamente cumplimentada.
>     Fotocopia compulsada del DNI del solicitante, representante legal, CIF, poderes de representación y la escritura de constitución en el caso de una sociedad.
>     Copia compulsada de la resolución de concesión de aprovechamiento.
> *Proyecto técnico, firmado por un titulado de Minas.* El proyecto incluirá siempre:
>         Plano de situación a escala 1:10.000 y 1:50.000 y señalización de la obra de captación a realizar.
>         Número de polígono y parcela catastral.
>         Estudio o estudio básico de seguridad y salud, redactado según ITC MIE S.M. 02.1.01 2006-01-23 aprobada por la ORDEN ITC/101/2006, de 23 de enero, por la que se regula el contenido mínimo y estructura del documento sobre seguridad y salud para la industria extractiva.


Mi pregunta es : *¿para extraer menos de 7.000 m3/año hace falta realizar este costoso proyecto Técnico, firmado por titulado de Minas?* . Porque en la Junta parece que no hacen ninguna distinción entre más o menos de 7.000 m3/año.

Y si la respuesta es si , ¿ podríais indicarme que precio aprox. puede tener un proyecto de este tipo? 

Gracias por adelantado y perdón por la extensión de mi primer post. 

Darkeit.

----------


## No Registrado

Prácticamente, toda obra debe llevar su proyecto. Un pozo no debe ser diferente.

El precio, dependerá y mucho del ingeniero que te lo haga. Busca diferentes empresas y quédate con la que más te guste.

----------


## Darkeit

Gracias por la respuesta, 

¿ Hay alguien que me pueda afinar algo más? ... el precio de ese proyecto y si la ley distingue entre extraer 7000m3 al año o no para realizar  distintos proyectos . Mas costosos o menos  ? 

O en realidad es igual un proyecto que otro  en tanto precio y esfuerzo de elaboración por parte del  técnico ? 

¿Hay en el foro algun ingeniero de minas ? o ¿ alguien que se dedique a relizar estas gestiones ? 

saludos.

----------


## Darkeit

Seguro que en este foro hay alguien que se dedique a estos temas ... me extraña que no haya salido una respuesta mejor.

----------


## No Registrado

> Seguro que en este foro hay alguien que se dedique a estos temas ... me extraña que no haya salido una respuesta mejor.


Tío, esto es un foro de agua, si quieres mineros, vete a un foro de minas.

Revisa tu correo, quizás tengas algo que no hayas visto.

----------

